# Sanden AC Compressor on a 1.6TD???



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

So, I'm toying with the idea of running a Sanden SD508 or similar AC compressor on my 1982 1.6TD wagon. I'm in the process of building the motor, and I will ABSOLUTELY need AC here in the South. My only concern is that the York compressor is gonna sap my limited Horsepower.

I was thinking of modifying the York compressor bracket so that I can run the Sanden. Then, I could have the ends of the AC lines modified at an AC shop to work on the Sanden.

My only concern would be the heat from the Turbo. I'm wondering if VW didn't use the York for a reason.

Anyone tired this? 

Another option would be to use the rotary-style compressor adnd bracket off a 1988-1990 Audi 80 or 1988 Audi 90. Those were 4 cyl motors with rotary compressors. Granted, they did not run turbos.

Thoughts?


----------

